# Kingston Guitar Shop going out of business (end of May 2018)



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Just learned very sad news today. After 20 years of business, the Kingston Guitar Shop is closing its doors at the end of next month.

By far my go-to place for repairs, trying/buying cool guitars...

Brent told me that the website will still be active and they will still be buying/selling vintage guitars through it, and Gord is going to keep his guitar repair business running as well, but the store won't be anymore. They haven't found people willing to take over.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's disappointing. It's a long way from me but I got there sometimes when my kid attended Queens U. Bought a nice used MIM Telecaster Thinline there a few years ago, and always tried to buy something, even it was only strings or a slide or something. Really nice feel to the shop.

Sorry to hear it's closing.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bummer, I really liked that store and Gord always struck me as a good guy. I'll have to try to visit Kingston before he closes-up!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Any good deals? Sorry, selfish question lol.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sad to hear another mom and pop store closing up. Sign of the times.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

marcos said:


> Sad to hear another mom and pop store closing up. Sign of the times.


In this case it sounds like they are basically just retiring. If no one wants to take over or buy the business, I would assume it would be best to just liquidate and close up.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Heard that the repairs is most of the business...rent downtown is insane...so its probably a valid business move

Cut costs, while retaining 75% of your services...

Good luck to gord...and thanks for continuing your service!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Being so close to the USA border has got to have an effect. I don't know how much but a quick trip over to Watertown to pick up gear can save hundreds of dollars at times. If L & M can't compete and one location shop isn't going to either.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Being so close to the USA border has got to have an effect. I don't know how much but a quick trip over to Watertown to pick up gear can save hundreds of dollars at times. If L & M can't compete and one location shop isn't going to either.


Most people don't want to drive half an hour to a music store let alone cross a border to do it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Most people don't want to drive half an hour to a music store let alone cross a border to do it.


If I remember correctly, you are always negative to the idea of buying in the USA. Many of us do not feel that way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> If I remember correctly, you are always negative to the idea of buying in the USA. Many of us do not feel that way.


I'm in the USA more often than most people here. I'm not against buying in the USA, but sometimes saving a few bucks isn't actually beneficial long-term. Either way they are closing because no one wanted to buy their business. It's more beneficial to sell to the US than to buy from them .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> I'm in the USA more often than most people here. I'm not against buying in the USA, but sometimes saving a few bucks isn't actually beneficial long-term. Either way they are closing because no one wanted to buy their business. It's more beneficial to sell to the US than to buy from them .


I'm not talking about saving a few bucks. I am sure you realize that. I am talking about hundreds on many, many items. 

As for selling to the USA, that is a different topic altogether which has nothing to do with this discussion.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The main guitar store in Watertown NY is nothing special-the Kingston guitar shop always had interesting used gear and sad to see it go.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> The main guitar store in Watertown NY is nothing special-the Kingston guitar shop always had interesting used gear and sad to see it go.


If you are referring to my posts about going to Watertown, you'll note I wasn't discussing about necessarily buying at a shop in Watertown but having items shipped there and going over and picking them up. In addition to better prices, a number of the big online US stores have 10=20% discounts on a regular basis.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I always liked the entrance door to the Kingston Guitar Shop, so I took this picture a few years ago.


----------

